# drywall screw gun



## ihmantas

makita fs2500 is the best for me.in europe we use a metal stud


----------



## tonyadams9187

I have used the same hilti for two years. Works great! I have dropped it down a stairway, down four stories. (Came out of the ext. cord). Picked it up and went back to work. Tough gun!


----------



## rediesw

*contractor*

I use 2 porter cable srewguns 2500rpm on drywall, and with an
extension and autofeed on plywood subfloors, 
had brushes and clutchplates replaced once, and I think
the bitholder. I look after them and I get good service
in return..


----------



## shivers20

If you had to choose between corded drywall screw gun like the Dewalt or the senco self feed gun, which one would you choose? or would you go straight to the quick drive self feed attachment for the dewalt


----------



## sandshooter

hilti, corded and a hilti 18v


----------



## Driftweed

Senco autofeed is what I have as well. Isn't that the point of a drywall gun? I rarely hang drywall, so I mostly break it out just to show it off and waste a clip of screws.

But when your hanging a ceiling with no lift, it pays for itself fast.


----------



## skillman

This is one of mine . .


----------



## TiM Management

Bought 2 makitas been using them for like 6 months....just bought 2 more. Very light.


----------



## Schwatt

Dewalt, along with a Senco when I remember to get a bucket of screws for it.


----------



## Burkk

*Affordable/Quality Drywall Screwgun*

Make sure you're choosing a reliable brand, that's the best way to ensure that you're getting a good product that will continue to work. Take a look at this Senco http://www.nailgundepot.com/Senco-DuraSpin-DS200AC-Screwdriver-1-to-2-Details.html Good luck!


----------



## TNTRenovate

I have had two Sencos for four years now. Work great!


----------



## Driftweed

I need to sell mine... Just sitting in the garage for play. What's a used one worth, $50?


----------



## ArtisanRemod

I bought two rigids Tuesday night for a big subfloor job. One lasted 4 or 5 screws then wouldn't drive straight, the other rattled apart and quit working in about 3 hours of light use. Junk. Glad i brought my Makita drills/drivers to the job.


----------



## CO762

SuperiorHIP said:


> I have had the dewalt for around 8 years. Done mostly drywall but I have done some decks and porches as well, serious abuse and still ticking.


Which one? I had the 276 and loved it, but now have the 257, which is second best. I'm not a production rocker, so it works for me....though for just one room, my impact driver is what I use as I always have that bag with me.


----------



## CO762

No feedback yet, so just to keep the conversation up....dewalt makes 10 different corded 'drywall guns.

"Can I use your makita?" ....OK, I have three of them here.....


----------



## flynnworx

I bought a high speed Makita from HD a couple months ago and love it. I've had dewalts and tried a rigid strip gun that I had to take back


----------



## mike d.

I have a Hitachi over 10 years. Still going strong.


----------



## ubcguy89

dewalt, every board hanger uses them they are the best hands down. they balance right in your hand, the are fast, and they are not a bad price


----------



## shivers20

Just purchased a Rigid corded autofeed gun, been using the dewalt for years. Its cheaply made so dont drop it. Screwed the fields on 75 boards with it & only jammed on me three times, this gun cuts my time in half, I was hesitant at first based on the reviews but it left me with a good first impression. Still use the dewalt for tight corners.


----------



## blacktop

No screw gun will truly set the screw..go behind With a hand driver and torque the field screws ..You'll find what I mean.


----------



## Hamatin

Dewalt 272 is the only gun worth buying IMO . I also have about 10 busted ones I use for parts so its kinda economical now. Hilti makes a decent one too. I


----------



## hboogz

what makes the 272 better than the 257 in your (or everyones) opinion ? ( I own a 257 and love it)

Also, for the brave ones that use an impact drill for drywall, are you using drywall bit tips as your "gauge" since there isn't a clutch to help you out.

I have newer Milwaukee drywall gun, which shoots great, but I find reversing not as smooth. I could just not be used to it all that much yet, but it's a reverse on a screw gun it should just be pretty easy to do..


----------



## Hamatin

The 252 is a higher torgue less powerful gun, Its a good gun , but I like the way the 272 can wind in screws at different angles. The 252 and other similar guns give me trouble if the screw is not initially set.


----------

